# Buying Lev for Bulgaria?



## chan1 (1 Jul 2008)

Hi folks,

Will be heading to Bulgaria next week and am finding it hard to find a bank that can supply lev. 

Can anyone recommend anywhere that deal with lev?

I've already tried A.I.B and Bank of Ireland.

Thanks so much,

Chan


----------



## ubiquitous (1 Jul 2008)

Is there any particular reason why you need to buy lev (or any foreign currency for that matter) in advance of arriving there?


----------



## aonfocaleile (1 Jul 2008)

If you are in Dublin, you could try Thomas Cook at the bottom of Grafton street. They buy and sell lots of currencies that the banks don't deal in.


----------



## chan1 (1 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Is there any particular reason why you need to buy lev (or any foreign currency for that matter) in advance of arriving there?


 
Its called being organised.


----------



## chan1 (1 Jul 2008)

aonfocaleile said:


> If you are in Dublin, you could try Thomas Cook at the bottom of Grafton street. They buy and sell lots of currencies that the banks don't deal in.


 
Thanks so much for that...


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

chan1 said:


> Its called being organised.


Preload _CC _and withdraw money over there? See the many existing threads on the pros and cons of different ways of access foreign currency for travel abroad.


----------



## g1g (1 Jul 2008)

As far as I remember from my trip to Bulgaria, you cant buy/sell the currency outside the country. I remember coming home with some as they don't have a bureau de change in the departures area.  Kept some money for departures as I thought there might be something worth buying ... there wasn't.  The duty free consisted of a tiny room with mostly empty shelves.  Great when you have a 5 hour delay!


----------



## NickyK (1 Jul 2008)

It's difficult to deal in lev outside Bulgaria. I was there 3 years ago and am returning in August. From what I recall, bring euros and change it over there. The best place to go are the exchanges with a crown symbol on them. They charge little or no fee. You'll only need to change 50 or 100 at a time because you won't believe how cheap it is over there. Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## Shannon81 (2 Jul 2008)

hi

I know BOI in Killester and O'Connell St get it in you have to order it there.  Otherwise you can get in in Bulgaria there are loads of little booths that will convert it, the rate isn't that bad either.


----------



## colm (2 Jul 2008)

I remember years ago it was illegal to take the currency out of bulgaria. I was stopped by customs & asked if I had any Bulgarian money. You also had to show reciepts for money you bought over there.


----------

